# external air oil cooler for a mk1 8 valve engine



## alan canavati (Feb 2, 2015)

can you install an external air oil cooler for a mk1 8 valve engine? i want to add one to my mk1 jetta but i don't know where can i feed the oil trough the cooler
im thinking maybe puting a fitting on the oil pressure bulb and one on top of the head? but i don't know if it would work


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/e...5_jVtVezESg0IQW_m1Uon0ys7BAQTX7g3hRoCg3_w_wcB


----------



## alan canavati (Feb 2, 2015)

thank you very much for the tip


----------

